# Exotic pets



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuiKbnA3w0Q&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## syrenn

I want one


----------



## Sallow

But seconds later that kid got eaten.


----------



## PixieStix

This is sooo funny


----------



## Sallow

syrenn said:


> I want one



You ever own a cat?

When they roll on their back it means, "Put your hand on my belly, so I can use my death grip on you!"


----------



## PixieStix

A fox and a cat


----------



## Trajan

sorry to be a party pooper but it seems to me that these 'pets' are no far enough removed from their roots i.e. they are not domesticated to the point where in I would trust them with my chidlren around....all it takes is a blip of not far from the surface _instinct_ and .....they are beautiful and all....but.....


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## elvis

Sallow said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever own a cat?
> 
> When they roll on their back it means, "Put your hand on my belly, so I can use my death grip on you!"
Click to expand...


that's exactly what my cat does.


----------



## elvis

PixieStix said:


>



I think that's a baby barred owl.


----------



## PixieStix

elvis said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's a baby barred owl.
Click to expand...


That is the cutest little owl, I have ever seen. Most owls creep me out


----------



## PixieStix

elvis said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever own a cat?
> 
> When they roll on their back it means, "Put your hand on my belly, so I can use my death grip on you!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's exactly what my cat does.
Click to expand...


The cat in the OP, has 3 more years to grow  According to its owner

A bit of history on this cat

Savannah (cat) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

They say it can be taught to fetch...but I happen to have a cat that has been fetching for quite a few years. he also likes to put a ball or a toy inside a boot and proceed to fight with the boot for possession of the ball


----------



## strollingbones

i want one of them lois things.....i saw that on escape from africa....its a lema?  lemur?


----------



## syrenn

Sallow said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever own a cat?
> 
> When they roll on their back it means, "Put your hand on my belly, so I can use my death grip on you!"
Click to expand...



Yes. The most was 6 at one time. I like male cats because they are bigger. 

I love belly lovers!


----------



## Trajan

PixieStix said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's a baby barred owl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the cutest little owl, I have ever seen. Most owls creep me out
Click to expand...


Owls are very predatory and very territorial...


----------



## zzzz

My idea of an exotic pet ...






Can be all nice and cuddly and even purrs ... yet it has claws and can be very dangerous.


----------



## WillowTree

There is nothing on this earth more beautiful, more cunning, more comical than a cat. They izz cool beanz.


----------



## Big Black Dog

syrenn said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever own a cat?
> 
> When they roll on their back it means, "Put your hand on my belly, so I can use my death grip on you!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. The most was 6 at one time. I like male cats because they are bigger.
> 
> *I love belly lovers!*
Click to expand...


According to your post, we should talk...


----------



## uscitizen

zzzz said:


> My idea of an exotic pet ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can be all nice and cuddly and even purrs ... yet it has claws and can be very dangerous.



Now that is my kind of exotic pet.


----------



## The T

PixieStix said:


>


 

How gorgeous. What a magnificent bird.


----------



## PixieStix

uscitizen said:


> zzzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> My idea of an exotic pet ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can be all nice and cuddly and even purrs ... yet it has claws and can be very dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is my kind of exotic pet.
Click to expand...


Can you guys go back down to the other forums where this kind of stuff is more acceptable..thanks 

Besides, if you want that kind of pet you will have to have it spade or neutered and I am not sure if they have shots to prevent disease


----------



## The T

Say Hello to Cricket and Boris...


----------



## Vel

The T said:


> Say Hello to Cricket and Boris...




What beautiful babies. The colors in your white cap are awesome. And I love the little dusky heads. So much attitude packed into such a little bird.


----------



## tinydancer

The T said:


> Say Hello to Cricket and Boris...



Are they yours? Oh they are gorgeous.

We are in such cold climate now that one break down in heat would pretty well kill one in our climate.

I know that those in Steinbach don't have to worry so. But I'm really out in the boonies. In the local pet store they had baby maroon bellies. I had one for over ten years. Vince. He was a good friend. Conures are just such wonderful jerks. 

Glad to meet a fellow bird lover. From Pekin Robins to Molucaans.

I adore birds. It's hard to be without one. Had the best roller ever. Elvis the canary. Man he rocked the house every day at 4 oclock. He wailed. 

You have beautiful babies.

yours,

td


----------



## Ringel05

PixieStix said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zzzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> My idea of an exotic pet ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can be all nice and cuddly and even purrs ... yet it has claws and can be very dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is my kind of exotic pet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you guys go back down to the other forums where this kind of stuff is more acceptable..thanks
> 
> Besides, if you want that kind of pet you will have to have it spade or neutered and I am not sure if they have shots to prevent disease
Click to expand...


Awww, Pixie, even after we found you your very own exotic pet?


----------



## Crow

I just wanted to say I love Leopards. 





C
Clouded leopards might be even cooler.


----------



## strollingbones

damn you ring...damn you


----------



## PixieStix

Crow said:


> I just wanted to say I love Leopards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C
> Clouded leopards might be even cooler.




Oh wow, beautiful Crow


----------



## tinydancer

Crow said:


> I just wanted to say I love Leopards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C
> Clouded leopards might be even cooler.



Those are beautiful pictures.

Thanks.


----------



## avos

PixieStix said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9f-6jygRJk
> 
> This is sooo funny



What kind of animal is that? Its so cute, at first I though it was just fake but its not. I want that one.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Sallow said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever own a cat?
> 
> When they roll on their back it means, "Put your hand on my belly, so I can use my death grip on you!"
Click to expand...


With fore claw's embedded and rear claws raking. I hate when they do that.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

When work steadies a little bit more the wife and I want a kinkajou. They are about the cutest ever.


----------

